# Dropsy Cure Success?



## AAndrade (Apr 8, 2010)

My gigantic oranda has had dropsy for almost a month and a half now. I know dropsy is a symptom not a disease - his tank was cycled the fishless way, all of the readings (pH, ammonia, nitrites, & nitrates) are 0. I have treated him for internal and external infections, I don't know how this happened? He started off as a very not so pinecony pinecone and turned into a full blown creepy pinecone fish 3 weeks ago. He never stopped eating, but floated at the top of the tank - he has chronic SBD, so I hand feed him cooked/peeled pea halves with an antibiotic food pellet stuffed inside (started this about 2 weeks ago). I tried epsom salt baths, tetracycline treatments, I bought a heater and boosted the heat to around 82F. I had kinda given up hope, and then I woke up 2 days ago and one of his sides had deflated! Is this false hope? or has all of my attempts paid off?! What do you guys think? I'll try to post some pictures, but he is a very squirmy fish!


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2010)

looks to me u beat it dude! am glad ur fish is better.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I've seen it both ways, a fish recovers for no other reason than it had enough time to heal and I've seen fish "miraculously" recover a day or two before they drop dead.


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

Sounds like a good recovery, it can be a very hard thing to treat and most of the time the fish doesn't make it.


----------



## AAndrade (Apr 8, 2010)

Thanks everyone! He's been a trooper so far! One side is still bloated, but the other side has stayed looking normal! I'll keep you guys updated!


----------

